# USB Keyboard not working

## darkphoenix16

Hey.  I've got a USB keyboard that does not work when connected to a very basic HUB.  The mouse connected to the HUB works.  The keyboard when connected directly to the PC works.  The USB keyboard to HUB to PC connection works fine in Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu, Win7. and Win8 ... but not Gentoo.  Very confusing to me.

Any ideas?

----------

## DanneStrat

Hi,

Have you enabled "CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED" in your kernel .config?

The help text:

"This changes the periodic scheduling code to fill more of the low and full speed bandwidth available from the Transaction Translator (TT) in USB 2.0 hubs. Without this, only one transfer will be issued in each microframe, significantly reducing the number of periodic low/fullspeed transfers possible.

If you have multiple periodic low/fullspeed devices connected to a highspeed USB hub which is connected to a highspeed USB Host Controller, and some of those devices will not work correctly (possibly due to "ENOSPC" or "-28" errors), say Y. Conversely, if you have only one such device and it doesn't work, you could try saying N.

If unsure, say Y."

----------

## darkphoenix16

Thankyou.  I did not have this set.

----------

## DanneStrat

 *darkphoenix16 wrote:*   

> Thankyou.  I did not have this set.

 

You're welcome.  :Smile: 

Let me know if it works after the kernel rebuild. If not, there's more things you can check.

It's a good thing it works under other distros, because then you know you're missing

something in Gentoo (either in kernel- or userspace, most likely the former in this case).

----------

## darkphoenix16

Works.  Thanks!  Wouldn't have guessed that you would need a USB module for a HUB, but I guess it makes sense.

----------

